# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Tema za tate :) - oglas za voditelje radionice za tate

## Danci_Krmed

U sklopu projekta BudiTata! RODA i udruga Korak po korak organiziraju edukaciju za tate koji bi volonterski vodili radionice za tate. Trening će se organizirati u Zagrebu ovak petak, 29. svibnja u *popodnevnim satima*. Edukacija će trajati 3-4 sata, uz pauzu za okrepu.

*Nakon završene edukacije, polaznici se obvezuju da će jednu BudiTata! Tvoja uloga je važna! radionicu održati u prostorijama udruge RODA. Edukacija kao i kasnije radionice su besplatne za sve polaznike.
*
*Program edukacije za trenere
*
Svrha edukacije: Priprema i edukacija volontera za provedbu radionice Budi tata – tvoja uloga je važna


PROGRAM RADA


UPOZNAVANJE (20 min)
Predstavljanje voditelja, programa i ciljeva edukaciije 
Predstavljanje sudionika 
Vježba Asocijacije
Vježba Tata na zadatku


OČEKIVANJA OD ULOGE TATE (45 min)
Vježba: Lukovica očekivanja
Diskusija i pitanja
Osvrt na vježbu s uputama i praktičnom primjenom u grupi


Pauza (15 min)


KOLIKO JE STRESNO BITI TATA (45 min)
Vježba: Stres test
Diskusija i pitanja
Osvrt na vježbu s uputama i praktičnom primjenom u grupi


SIGURNOST I PODRŠKA (45 min)
Vježba: Polje (ne)sigurnosti
Diskusija i pitanja
Osvrt na vježbu s uputama i praktičnom primjenom u grupi

Pauza (15 min)

Prezentacija i uvježbavanje (60 min)
Evaluacija rada


*Ukoliko ste zainteresirani (ili mislite da bi vam partneri bili zainteresirani - probajte ih animirati ) javite se najkasnije do srijede, 27.5. na daniela@roda.hr sa imenom i kontakt broj mobitela.* 

Vidimo se!

----------

